# How to play FLAC from Tidal on system...



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

I was planning on keeping my Hyundai Tucson stock double-din head unit as it is brand new, but then after some research, found out that my source signal might not be clean enough for this system to have it playing at its peak potential (even with a Mosconi 6-8 DSP) I found out tonight that Tidal (like Spotify) has an option for $19 a month for their "HiFi' setting of about a 1400 bitrate, which is PLENTY. I think it actually is FLAC. 

But I am trying to figure out HOW I can get that through my head unit. If I use bluetooth, I think that automatically gets reduced to 320 (exactly what Spotify is normally), and not sure if Apple Car Play that my head unit has supports Tidal as it does Spotify. I REALLY don't want to replace my head unit since it is a brand new car and don't want all the complications of replacing the head unit with so many factory option possibly being effected and the extra cost. 

Another option is the Dragon Fly Red USB. But I would have to actually purchase via download FLAC files and pay for each album, which I wont do as I listen to tons of different material. $19 a month for all you can eat - sure, but no way am I going back to "buying" albums. 

Long story short, can I play Tidal's FLAC HiFi 1400 bitrate music on my 2017 Hyundai Tucson's head unit somehow? 

Any ideas on this matter? 

Thanks guys!
Pete L.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

I was planning on keeping my Hyundai Tucson stock double-din head unit as it is brand new, but then after some research, found out that my source signal might not be clean enough for this system to have it playing at its peak potential (even with a Mosconi 6-8 DSP) I found out tonight that Tidal (like Spotify) has an option for $19 a month for their "HiFi' setting of about a 1400 bitrate, which is PLENTY. I think it actually is FLAC. 

But I am trying to figure out HOW I can get that through my head unit. If I use bluetooth, I think that automatically gets reduced to 320 (exactly what Spotify is normally), and not sure if Apple Car Play that my head unit has supports Tidal as it does Spotify. I REALLY don't want to replace my head unit since it is a brand new Car and don't want all the complications of replacing the head unit with so many factory option possibly being effected and the extra cost. 

Another option is the Dragon Fly Red USB. But I would have to actually purchase via download FLAC files and pay for each album, which I wont do as I listen to tons of different material. $19 a month for all you can eat - sure, but no way am I going back to "buying" albums. 

Long story short, can I play Tidal's FLAC HiFi 1400 bitrate music on my 2017 Hyundai Tucson's head unit somehow? 

Any ideas on this matter? 

Thanks guys!
Pete L.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

CarPlay will play Tidal. There no app for it, so you would have to open and use the search function one your phone. You can have song info, artwork, pause, play, skip and rewind on you HU using the "now playing" app. So if you have USB i would think you'd be good to go.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

AyOne said:


> CarPlay will play Tidal. There no app for it, so you would have to open and use the search function one your phone. You can have song info, artwork, pause, play, skip and rewind on you HU using the "now playing" app. So if you have USB i would think you'd be good to go.


Well thats great to hear! So what you mean is I can't scroll through my playlist, albums, etc. on the factory screen, but it will show the artwork, song, etc. with the functionality of volume control, previous/next, pause, etc. Thats good enough for me! If I need to change playlists or albums, then I can do it from my phone, correct? That works since I normally listen to entire albums at a time. And if anything, I can create my own playlists with various artists if I prefer that then just let that run like normal. 

Obviously I wont be streaming while driving with the high bitrate of 1411, don't want to kill my data plan, so I will download each album to my iPhone (plenty of space at 256G) at home via Wifi. If the FLAC files are downloaded onto my phone, will they REMAIN as FLAC files when replayed through the USB cable? I dint see why not, just don't want to subscribe then to find out there was a loop hole. Lol. 

I have Focal Utopia Be 7's going in off of high a Zapco ZLX 6 channel amp and a Mosconi 6-8 DSP, so you can see why I am demanding FLAC files for optimium bitrate signal since my system can distinguish the difference audibly from Spotifys 320 and Tidal's 1411 bitrate. 

Thanks for your help buddy, I appreciate it. 
Pete L.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't think so MQA is only available on desktop version - the mobile version may come out later...

Your OEM HU can't play FLAC you will need to use the DSP PRO.2 and use the USB input or something like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Elektra said:


> Don't think so MQA is only available on desktop version - the mobile version may come out later...
> 
> Your OEM HU can't play FLAC you will need to use the DSP PRO.2 and use the USB input or something like that
> 
> ...



Actually, I just signed up to Tidal last night, and there HiFi quality is at 1411 kbps, but they JUST started the MQA (Master) setting 2 weeks ago that is 96 kHz / 24 bits (translates to something like over 10,000 kbps!). The MQA (Master) setting is the one that is only available on desktop right now. But the Hifi (1411 kbps) IS available for mobile devices, etc. And I just tested it in my 2017 Hyundai Tucson tonight via CarPlay on my stock head unit, and the Hifi (1411 kbps) worked perfectly! You get the art work album cover, volume, previous/next, pause, etc. all on the screen like normal. 

So we CAN use FLAX (1411 kbps) quality on our stock head units as long as they have CarPlay, and use your lightning USB to connect. Obviously, using Bluetooth will greatly diminish the bit rate back down to like 320 I think, so stick to the USB. 

How did it sound? Well, you know how this goes, you WANT to believe it sounds better - so it does. But I will be installing in my A-pillars the Utopia Be 7's active, off of a Zapco ZLX 6 channel amp with a Mosconi 8-12 Aerospace running the show. Blah blah blah, when its all said and done, THEN and ONLY then will I see if there is truly an audible difference in FLAX in my car. Pretty sure it will since the install and equipment is there to appreciate those clear and precise signals. 

The thing is, spending all this money and time to do all this, and knowing FLAC is out there, I HAD to find a way to get the best and purest signal possible to this system to optimize all the equipment and install technique to their fullest potential. 

Lets see how it goes. 

Thanks guys, 
Pete L.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

AyOne said:


> CarPlay will play Tidal. There no app for it, so you would have to open and use the search function one your phone. You can have song info, artwork, pause, play, skip and rewind on you HU using the "now playing" app. So if you have USB i would think you'd be good to go.


You were right buddy! Worked exactly as you said. And sounds great. Lets see when I finish my install, then we will truly know. Lol

Thanks, 
Pete L.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> Actually, I just signed up to Tidal last night, and there HiFi quality is at 1411 kbps, but they JUST started the MQA (Master) setting 2 weeks ago that is 96 kHz / 24 bits (translates to something like over 10,000 kbps!). The MQA (Master) setting is the one that is only available on desktop right now. But the Hifi (1411 kbps) IS available for mobile devices, etc. And I just tested it in my 2017 Hyundai Tucson tonight via CarPlay on my stock head unit, and the Hifi (1411 kbps) worked perfectly! You get the art work album cover, volume, previous/next, pause, etc. all on the screen like normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you tried it against Apple Music? I use the Apple Music off the IPhone but I believe Tidal normal is better....

I presume HIFI takes it to another level...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> You were right buddy! Worked exactly as you said. And sounds great. Lets see when I finish my install, then we will truly know. Lol
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete L.


I'm glad it works for you! I love Tidal!


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Elektra said:


> Have you tried it against Apple Music? I use the Apple Music off the IPhone but I believe Tidal normal is better....
> 
> I presume HIFI takes it to another level...
> 
> ...


Apple has the lowest bit rate (256 kpbs) from all the major music services available (Spotify, Tidal, Apple, etc.) But, Apple has the largest library, so it all depends what your needs are. My needs are for the highest bit rate possible to optimize the sound in my vehicle because my speakers CAN have those higher bit rates heard since they are high end. If I had stock or even decent aftermarket speakers in, then Spotify would have stayed. Feel bad leaving Spotify since I am with them for 6 years straight and love them, but time to move on.

Not only does Tidal have FLAC (1411 kbps) available for my car audio use (which is like almost 5 times cleaner than Spotify, and Spotify and great at 320!), but Tidal also now has MQA (Master) setting which translates to like 12,000 kpbs! And although MQA is only available on desktop for now since it JUST came out 2 weeks ago, they ARE having it on devices and the like very soon! And they don't charge any extra for having the MQA if you already are subscribed to the HiFi. 

In my mind, I just want to know I am doing ALL I can for the best possible sound. Its almost like an OCD thing - just do it to know you did it just in case it matters. Lol

Pete


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> Apple has the lowest bit rate (256 kpbs) from all the major music services available (Spotify, Tidal, Apple, etc.) But, Apple has the largest library, so it all depends what your needs are. My needs are for the highest bit rate possible to optimize the sound in my vehicle because my speakers CAN have those higher bit rates heard since they are high end. If I had stock or even decent aftermarket speakers in, then Spotify would have stayed. Feel bad leaving Spotify since I am with them for 6 years straight and love them, but time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well this whole MQA thing has got me very excited as I have the Sony so if I do a all analogue setup I could use the MQA files when they come out on mobile devices...

Somehow I thing Android will have it first as IPhone may have some issues and my need some apps to make it work..

So normal Tidal is CD quality? And HIFI FLAC and above?

I hope all my movie soundtracks will eventually come out in FLAC or MQA and work on my IPhone then I am at peace with the world as I know it... 

I also have the Kit7's so I am interested in how much better Tidal tracks are to Apple tracks - I'll pull the plug on Tidal HIFI when MQA works for my IPhone till then I'll lurk in the background and wait...

I emailed MQA and they said the Mobile version will come - just not sure when...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Elektra said:


> Well this whole MQA thing has got me very excited as I have the Sony so if I do a all analogue setup I could use the MQA files when they come out on mobile devices...
> 
> Somehow I thing Android will have it first as IPhone may have some issues and my need some apps to make it work..
> 
> ...



Tidal has 320 kpbs for $10 a month (just like Spotify), then you can upgrade for $20 a month to HiFi (FLAC) which is like CD quality at (1411 kpbs). That is the only two options. 

Furthermore, MQA (Master) quality is obviously WAY higher than even 1411, more like 12,000 or something when the math is done, which is literally the original recordings EXACT intentions of how it should sound from the studio. This comes free with your $20 Hifi package. Nothing to pay extra, which is great. The only thing is MQA is only available on Desktop as of now since it just came out 2 weeks ago. BUT Tidal says the mobile and web versions are coming out soon. 

SO, for me, its a no-brianer to get the upgraded Tidal package since I would only want to use the highest bit rate material possible for car audio. And when the Master MQA comes out for mobile devices, then we are even better! 

I can't imagine how this wont make a dramatic improvement in sound with our Be 7's. I think it will be very obvious based on home theater setups that show massive improvements given the right equipment, which in this case we would have. I already am using the MQA (Master) setting on select albums on my desktop via my Klipsch 2.1 Pro Media, and I don't care what anyone says, there IS a notable difference! I mean, it sounds great either way, but my picky ear can easily tell its just better, which makes listening so much more pleasant. 

I added dozens of HiFi albums from Tidal on my desktop, then downloaded them onto my Iphone via my WiFi connection, and it worked perfectly when I connected my phone to my USB in my car through Car Play! Sounded nicer to, but the difference was more notable from my desktop speakers than my current stock speakers in my car. Mind you, the car can only play Hifi, so the Master MQA on my desktop Klispch was obviously better for obvious reasons. 

Fun times ahead buddy! 
Pete


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> Tidal has 320 kpbs for $10 a month (just like Spotify), then you can upgrade for $20 a month to HiFi (FLAC) which is like CD quality at (1411 kpbs). That is the only two options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah when the Sony was launched I thought hmmm not much media at HiRes capability but I bought the Sony for the connection to my iPhone which previously was a HRT Istreamer to a AUX on the HU...

It was a pain because the AUX was limited in terms of input voltage so every time I connected my iPhone to it it always went to max volume setting on the IPhone so it always distorted till I brought down the volume a bit...

Just annoying - so the Sony is great plug and play no issues - also now it has a proper DAC and does every format so now I am happy...

Even at lossless quality...

Now if Tidal HIFI can work off my IPhone then a whole new world of listening is starting to open up..

You say you copied tracks off your desktop to your phone? How does that work? 

Can you copy MQA to your IPhone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Your iPhone will automatically downsample the digital output to 41/16. There are some workarounds for playing FLAC at higher sample rates, but none that I'm aware of for streaming services like Tidal. 

In order to maintain the higher sample rate, you would have to download them on Tidal and find a way to play them back through a different media source app on your phone. I have no idea if that would be possible or not.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Onyx1136 said:


> Your iPhone will automatically downsample the digital output to 41/16. There are some workarounds for playing FLAC at higher sample rates, but none that I'm aware of for streaming services like Tidal.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to maintain the higher sample rate, you would have to download them on Tidal and find a way to play them back through a different media source app on your phone. I have no idea if that would be possible or not.




That's what I was afraid of... I suspected this... 

I think it would be easy to do off Android rather than IOS.. unless the Iphones in the future start using HiRes software and hardware 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

UNLESS you have an MQA enabled DAC then you will get max 24-88 audio and not the Extreme High bitrate stream.. 

To get the Extreme high bitrate requires Hardware rendering that is done in an MQA DAC.. This is a tech that is licensed to Meridian and is only in a handful of DACs at the moment.. 

The one good thing, Audioquest Dragonfly Red and Black USB DACs are firmware upgradable to be able to decode the full MQA bitstream.. After these 2, there seems to be only High dollar home DACs that are MQA decoders..

The Sony RSX-GS9 does not mention anything about MQA, although the ESS Sabre ES9018S looks to be capable.(possibly through Firmware Upgrade)


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Elektra said:


> Yeah when the Sony was launched I thought hmmm not much media at HiRes capability but I bought the Sony for the connection to my iPhone which previously was a HRT Istreamer to a AUX on the HU...
> 
> It was a pain because the AUX was limited in terms of input voltage so every time I connected my iPhone to it it always went to max volume setting on the IPhone so it always distorted till I brought down the volume a bit...
> 
> ...



Just save any album (just click on the "favorite" star to save) or playlist to your "My Music" folder, either from your desktop OR your phone itself. Doesn't matter where you do it from first as it will save onto your accounts "My Music folder the same way. I just did it from my desktop because it is much easier to scroll through the albums than it is over a phones format. Once the album or playlist is saved in your "My Music" file, it will automatically be there from any device you go on. 

Once the album is in your "My Music" ALBUMS section, using your WiFI connection, click on the "OFFLINE" switch on each album to download the albums onto your phone itself. This way, you don't need any internet connection to listen to the music and wont burn your data since these files can use a bit over a long period. 

And no, MQA is not played OR stored on your phone AS MQA. If you keep an MQA file on your desktop, it sill be available to download only as HiFi on your phone. But thats going to change soon enough I hear, so MQA will be available on our devices too.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Elektra said:


> That's what I was afraid of... I suspected this...
> 
> I think it would be easy to do off Android rather than IOS.. unless the Iphones in the future start using HiRes software and hardware
> 
> ...



When I played my downloaded HiFi (1411) content from my iPhone over my cars CarPlay via USB, it played it flawlessly. AND it was in HiFi mode as there is an indicator that highlights in white when HiFI is running. 

I am not sure in other setups how this works. Can you reiterate what the problem is for Elektra? 

Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Elektra said:


> That's what I was afraid of... I suspected this...
> 
> I think it would be easy to do off Android rather than IOS.. unless the Iphones in the future start using HiRes software and hardware
> 
> ...



Are you saying that even though the HiFi indicator is white as active, the iPhone downsamples the digital output of the Iphone so it really ISN'T HiFI? I have heard about the Dragon Fly Red. Crutchfield sells them for like $200. Are you saying we would need to get the DF Red in order to allow for the full digital signal to be introduced to the head unit? 

That seems deceiving since I'm getting that stupid white light indicator saying I already have it working. Would the DF Red solve this problem? Would hate to have to have another device just for this, but would do it to gain the FLAC sound without replacing the head unit. 

Am I missing something? Sorry if I'm behind the convo. 

Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> Are you saying that even though the HiFi indicator is white as active, the iPhone downsamples the digital output of the Iphone so it really ISN'T HiFI? I have heard about the Dragon Fly Red. Crutchfield sells them for like $200. Are you saying we would need to get the DF Red in order to allow for the full digital signal to be introduced to the head unit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really don't know - but the hardware on the iPhone doesn't allow for higher than 44 or 48bitrates to be encoded 

I have some FLAC tracks on my Onkyo app and the weird thing is it plays through my headphone jack and lightning jack and plays through my brothers P99 which we know doesn't play FLAC so is it really FLAC? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Elektra said:


> I really don't know - but the hardware on the iPhone doesn't allow for higher than 44 or 48bitrates to be encoded
> 
> I have some FLAC tracks on my Onkyo app and the weird thing is it plays through my headphone jack and lightning jack and plays through my brothers P99 which we know doesn't play FLAC so is it really FLAC?
> 
> ...



Is there a way to see what bitrate output is actually being delivered through the iPhone? My understanding was HiFi quality is compatible with an iPhone, so if the iPhone itself reduces the bitrate, then how is it compatible at all? Wouldn't make sense for the Hifi light to go white as is it is FLAC, when it never actually does. 

Wonder how we can confirm this? That would defeat the whole purpose! 

Thanks, 
Pete L.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> Is there a way to see what bitrate output is actually being delivered through the iPhone? My understanding was HiFi quality is compatible with an iPhone, so if the iPhone itself reduces the bitrate, then how is it compatible at all? Wouldn't make sense for the Hifi light to go white as is it is FLAC, when it never actually does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you find out let me know .... it's a grey area for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-Rx (Jul 10, 2017)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> Is there a way to see what bitrate output is actually being delivered through the iPhone? My understanding was HiFi quality is compatible with an iPhone, so if the iPhone itself reduces the bitrate, then how is it compatible at all? Wouldn't make sense for the Hifi light to go white as is it is FLAC, when it never actually does. Wonder how we can confirm this? That would defeat the whole purpose!


Hi all, I've been searching and searching this, and just stumbled onto this thread (thanks Google!)... like you guys, I am looking for an easy solution to get Tidal HIFI or Masters into my high-end car audio system. Tidal streams (supposedly) at 44khz via bluetooth, however I was able to verify that the iPhone7 wired via USB camera kit for sure does, as confirmed with my VLink 192 DAC I just put inline feed to my Mosconi Aerospace DSP.
I can get the iPhone to upscale a local FLAC file up to 192 using the AmpliFLAC app, but I'm getting some hissing of sorts above 96khz. The HD Onkyo app is also unhappy with the same noise using my local files.
My installer just informed me of a Clarion double-DIN head unit that might get the job done, but it seems iPhone IOS is the limiting factor. He's suggested using an Apple TV with optical output to the Mosconi DSP.
Anyone have a solution since the last post above, or am I looking at getting a cell-enabled Microsoft Surface to try to get the job done? Rumor has it this might work. I'd rather not go this direction.


----------



## rageshgr (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Interesting thread. This is my current setup:

TIDAL App (with Hi-Fi music) on Xiaomi Mi5 android phone-->USB OTG--> Fiio X3 (as USB DAC)-->line out --> VW RCD 320 HU (via AUX IN)-->Audio fischer Helix component speakers.

I hope this preserves the bitrate/quality to some extent, since Fiio x3 is acting as DAC. Only weak link now is the amp inside the VW RC 320 and any noise that it adds?


----------



## zeded23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey
Does anyone know if Pioneer p99rs will read the flac files?
From the tidal streming?
[The tidal is installed on my iPhone 6 Plus]


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Recently purchased the newly released _*Fiio X7 Mark II *_ hi-rez player. Just read their forum update on the question if *MQA* files are compatible or will they soon be? Answer: NO
Then reply came from a user...that Tidal was now offering *MQA*, hence reason for interest..
Reply back was *DSD* is the way the industry seems to be going?
Not enough interest in *MQA*...

Of course the issue will come down to artist/studio's trying to prevent hi-rez copies being duplicated and shared for free.
If one could subscribe to Tidal, download a hi-rez library and pass it on?
First hurdle to overcome, second is getting industry to agree on format.
Remember Component vs. DVI vs. HDMI when hi-def tv first appeared..My understanding is HDMI had better copy-write protection, and ultimately allowed for higher resolution.


.


----------



## slikrider20 (Apr 24, 2017)

What I do is convert flac files to the apple lossless file (alac) using media human audio converter, then sync it onto my iPod. Works quite well and the quality is great.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

slikrider20 said:


> What I do is convert flac files to the apple lossless file (alac) using media human audio converter, then sync it onto my iPod. Works quite well and the quality is great.


Can I use my existing Tidal app to convey those files to ALAC or do they need to be purchased hi resolution music for HD tracks or something like that?

Trying to simply get my HiFi Tidal app on my phone to somehow play to its highest possible bitrate (quality). It’s amazing there isn’t a definitive answer out there! I have the iPhone 10 now so hoping that makes it easier coupled with the full use of CarPlay now available for Tidal. 

Any help out there! Thanks!


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

I thought the whole point of subscribing to tidal is that you don't buy or fool around with any files but instead stream / download the music as cached offline to device. If you have it connected with lightning cable it should use the deck as dac. If you have the quality set as lossless it will be that. 

If you want the "MQA" they say you need to go to desktop app.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

Exactly, but I’m told the iPhone X will reduce the bitrate when connected via USB to the cars sound system?

Anyone have any clear answers on how to use an iPhone X via USB in a 2017 Tucson with Tidal Hifi? It’s so confusing! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Following


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

PeteyGoesBoom said:


> Exactly, but I’m told the iPhone X will reduce the bitrate when connected via USB to the cars sound system?
> 
> Anyone have any clear answers on how to use an iPhone X via USB in a 2017 Tucson with Tidal Hifi? It’s so confusing!
> 
> Thanks in advance


It might have to do with what the headunit supports (like cd quality only) if you play higher resolution files than a CD would be, it might then downsample to enable playback. I highly doubt it will matter at all currently with tidal. It isn't higher res than a CD is from a mobile device currently. If you play compressed aac/mp3 or flac of CD quality they both are spit out to dac at the very same "CD" bitrate after decoding.


----------



## PeteyGoesBoom (Sep 2, 2005)

So it will play HiFi bitrate quality after all?


----------



## SSSUUU (Dec 19, 2019)

lf you want to play Tidal on Apple Car Play or other apps, you may need a DRmare Tidal Music Converter. It helps to convert Tidal music to MP3, FLAC, etc. without quality loss. SO you can import it to your device. Get more detail at DRmare Website.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

SSSUUU said:


> lf you want to play Tidal on Apple Car Play or other apps, you may need a DRmare Tidal Music Converter. It helps to convert Tidal music to MP3, FLAC, etc. without quality loss. SO you can import it to your device. Get more detail at DRmare Website.


you simply don’t, your spam post is a load of mis information! I am happy playing tidal over a usb headunit and also through a topping d10 at way better bitrates than ‘mp3’ which has lost its quality already by virtue of being an mp3, and flac is cd quality if done right and the iPhone is very capable of playing that from the free Onkyo player with zero quality loss! Nice try though!

mans for anyone reading this, my iPhone XR has no issues reducing the quality of tidal master files, it isvery possible someone who said that was referring to the lightening to 3.5mm dac that comes with the iPhone (although I will add that dac measures extremely well, way better than a lot of way more expensive after market DACs!!)


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

and as for ‘needing’ that app to use tidal, that’s simply bull! Tidal works fine on its own with Apple car play, thanks for the misinformation though!


----------

